# Attn: Skyline GTR R34



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Learn how to spell before you post!
That is just annoying as fawk!

People have asked for pics of your car but you haven't posted any. Kinda hard to believe that you have a R34 but can't spell worth a crock of sheit. 

Just my $.02


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree. If somebody has a car like that, they take pictures of it. But as far as spelling, I know some pretty rich people that couldnt spell thier own name to save thier life. But did you see how he spelled Ferarri? Something like Ferarie. What a retard.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Imposter....*

I have to agree... something smells fishy..

You honestly can say that you own an R34 and don't have at least 1 picture on your computer? come ooonnnn.....

and if it was rearended would'nt you also have pics of that for insurance purposes?

oh I have 2 Skylines.... did you guys know that? Yeah one is the new R33 Hotwheels Skyline...HAHAHA..... and the other is a Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec (R34)... made by TAMIYA...... at least I have a picture....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I got one as well:








350mph(scale)
Insane power-to-weight ratio
AWD
Capable of flight(trust me )


p.s. Hey Mike, Your doors may be bigger, but at least my GTR moves under its own power


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey pat, where did you get that and how much did it cost? i have a couple off road r/c trucks, but was wanting to get into some nitro cars.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *hey pat, where did you get that and how much did it cost? i have a couple off road r/c trucks, but was wanting to get into some nitro cars. *


I got it from Tower hobbies. It is a HPI nitro RS4 2: AWD, .15 engine, belt drive, yada yada.
www.hpiraicng.com
www.towerhobbies.com

My only mods to it(so far) are a header and tuned pipe. I got the HPI header and an Assosiated Electronics(AE, makers of the good old RC10) tuned pipe. I dont really have any big plans for it. Its just for fun  Its a pretty good rig, but if you want my opinion I would get the new shaft drive model. The belt drive like mine is prone to belt stoppage/damage from pebbles.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've got the team associated rc10t right now and it keeps breaking steering servos for some reason. thanks for the info man...my trucks are just play too


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I cant spell or type for shit, but i got aproved for the loan/morgage to get a skyline its just that no insurance company in this solar system will insure me for it. I cant even get insurance for a damn 02 altima. So thats why i am gona build my own little suppercar. An 86 300zx with an RB25DET. Im going with that motor cuz im totaly rebuilding it. New everything. HOLY shit i priced rods the other day and almost shit myself. Its cheeper to have them custome made. I think i still might need that morgage. After all, i do only work for advance auto parts. Im not rich, just extreemly deturmind. Granted this guy does sound a little messed up with the whole lac-o-pic deal. At least i can keep you all up to date with everything. That is if i dont have to sell my comp to pay for parts.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Hell yah bro, no one wants to hear that nonsense. Especially us who are probably the biggest skyline lovers in america. being Nissan lovers and all. Watch, next he'll post a pic of CRaig Leiberman's GT-R from the super street write up (Oct. 2002 like you didn't know) and tell us it's his.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i have a friend with a blue r34 v spec2 in southern cali....if you guys want to see a pic i have some and their the real thing!!!

Team Nismo....cali...


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> *i have a friend with a blue r34 v spec2 in southern cali....if you guys want to see a pic i have some and their the real thing!!!
> 
> Team Nismo....cali... *


Yeah, let's see them.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

hey i just bouwt a skiline wit uh milliun hp. it haz a 8 inch eggsaust 48 inch weels cd,dvd,mp3,mtv,std,mpv and a eq. It has Blew paint but i cant show u picturz beecuz i returning it. its defective... The steering weel is on tha rong syde   Im just fu**ing wit yall. its all love have an apple.


----------

